# Amazing Houses Across the World



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm surprised there's no thread with this topic here yet. So let's make one. 

Post photos of modern or any other impressive home you like. 

:cheers:

Three house in the forest of Mill Valley, California









World of Architecture









World of Architecture









World of Architecture


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Great idea for a thread. Am too surprised there isn't already one. 

Here's some from Australia,

Shrouded House - Toorak, Melbourne



























thecoolhunter.com.au



Skylight House - Sydney













































thecoolhunter.com.au



Letter Box House, Melbourne



























thecoolhunter.com.au


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Cube houses (1984) Rotterdam*
Almost 30 years old, but still have a modern design. These houses were very controversial in the begin '80.


Kubuswoningen by by_irma, on Flickr


Kubuswoningen in Rotterdam, gezien vanaf de Oude Haven by hanselpedia, on Flickr


Kubuswoningen in Rotterdam Blaak by debs-eye, on Flickr


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Awesome! Keep them coming folks!


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Ojai Valley Hilltop Compound by Braden Sterling of Sterling-Huddleson Architecture









© Rashnenon/World of Architecture









© Rashnenon/World of Architecture









© Rashnenon/World of Architecture

More pictures on World of Architecture


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Glass House by Nico van der Meulen Architetcs, Johannesburg, South Africa









© Barry Goldman, David Ross/World Of Architecture









© Barry Goldman, David Ross/World Of Architecture









© Barry Goldman, David Ross/World Of Architecture









© Barry Goldman, David Ross/World Of Architecture









© Barry Goldman, David Ross/World Of Architecture









© Barry Goldman, David Ross/World Of Architecture


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

OMG!nice thread!i love interiors,i love architecture!

btw,Glass House by Nico van der Meulen Architetcs, Johannesburg, South Africa was really cool and awesome, i really love the interiors and for the Shrouded House - Toorak, Melbourne and Letter Box House, Melbourne the exterior was amazing!love it,love it,love it!

!keep them coming!


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

*YTL private mansion,Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia*









Paris-based Agence Jouin Manku took on its first large-scale integrated architectural and interior design commission in 2003, when YTL Design Group from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, invited it to design the residence of a Malaysian power family.

Completed in the latter part of 2008, the residence is the ultimate expression of the taste, influence and industrial-scale capabilities of the prominent family whose entrepreneurial activities have shaped Kuala Lumpur’s skyline.

the exterior





































the interior


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

This one is freaking sick!


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

House Of The Future: Polyhedra House by Axis Mundi, Palisades Park, New Jersey









© Axis Mundi Design LLC/Masaru Ogasawara/World of Architecture









© Axis Mundi Design LLC/Masaru Ogasawara/World of Architecture


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

What is wrong with the "Your favourite interesting and amazing buildings"-Thread?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354263


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Wunderknabe said:


> What is wrong with the "Your favourite interesting and amazing buildings"-Thread?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354263


The Thread is fine, but we're gonna focus here only on houses.


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Amazing Home: Armada House by KB Design and Abstract Developments, Ten Mile Point, Victoria, British Columbia, Canada









© courtesy of Keith Baker/World of Architecture









© courtesy of Keith Baker/World of Architecture










© courtesy of Keith Baker/World of Architecture


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Storrs Road Residence by Tim Stewart Architects, Peachester, Australia









© Christopher Frederick Jones/World of Architecture









© Christopher Frederick Jones/World of Architecture









© Christopher Frederick Jones/World of Architecture


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Scotney Castle, UK


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Blenheim Palace (not a royal home). 3000 'country houses' were built by the aristocracy across the country over the years.









http://static6.depositphotos.com/10...gh-Estate-Churchills-birthplace.-England..jpg


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

B House Rose Bay by Bruce Stafford Architects, Sydney, Australia









© Karl Beath/World of Architecture









© Karl Beath/World of Architecture









© Karl Beath/World of Architecture









© Karl Beath/World of Architecture


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Contemporary Architecture In Tiburon, California: Garay Residence by Swatt/Miers Architects









© Russell Abraham/World of Architecture









© Russell Abraham/World of Architecture










© Russell Abraham/World of Architecture










© Russell Abraham/World of Architecture


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

>>


----------



## jeffersonT (Jun 28, 2013)

Beautiful small modular home 









Green roof container home








Photo Chris Cooper


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Bellagio La Villa, Gold Coast.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Under construction in Gold Coast, Australia:


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

*Allegra, Gold Coast, Australia*


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Harry Gesner - Sandcastle house


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful houses.


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

I love the Gold Coast, I would love to go someday.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

In Sydney, asking price AUD $9 million.

http://i1.au.reastatic.net/800x600/...fa2b94ab667f7a1cb44ac8e5089e0085699c/main.jpg

http://i2.au.reastatic.net/800x600/...c0f337880f12e7d9ef4633f26cac1814de/image2.jpg

http://i4.au.reastatic.net/800x600/...45ef0b8d6bf40077dbfee792909a5331ee/image4.jpg

http://i1.au.reastatic.net/800x600/...edd7746497140c795e1470d502f6b759b8/image5.jpg

http://i2.au.reastatic.net/800x600/...d64ac11d0d8eb9d9b5763cbcb44085ee52/image6.jpg

http://i4.au.reastatic.net/800x600/...e7dba58e9546ca313f37d6694d9a9fd55/image16.jpg

http://i1.au.reastatic.net/800x600/...ec82049651975f09429d395329a735bba/image17.jpg


----------



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## arirake (Aug 18, 2011)

The Best Houses 
http://youtu.be/cwCcchkhVd0


----------



## arirake (Aug 18, 2011)

The Best Houses 
http://youtu.be/9q8OmtsTEEg


----------



## Jason Hrper (Nov 3, 2014)

Piano House in China


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

Ritzebüttel castle, Cuxhaven









http://www.cuxhaven-fotos.de/kugelbake63/bauwerk6.jpg


----------



## arirake (Aug 18, 2011)

The Best Houses


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

House near Chicago


----------



## /N/C/O (Jun 22, 2013)

*INICIO estudio - Modern House*

*Casa GG - Parametric-Modular Design / Celaya, Guanajuato, México 2013*


----------



## xperia1231 (Jan 12, 2015)

If you look closely though the glass windows you can the the original arches that use to be the entrance.


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Greene and Greene - Duncan Irwin house


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

Greene & Greene - Thorsen House



















to an architecture dominated by a cold, antiseptic, impersonal minimalism I will always prefer the warmth of those masterpieces.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

100 year old water tower converted to a house, Steenokkerzeel, Belgium
















http://www.demilked.com/water-tower-transformed-into-living-space/


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Anchorena Palace* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

On video:


----------



## Kimtan90 (Dec 31, 2013)

I mood in modern design! They're very nice!


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Grand Palace, Johor Bahru - MALAYSIA*













































https://www.flickr.com/photos/johor_real_estate/


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Townhouse in Lisbon


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

House in Dahlem, Berlim, by David Chipperfield


david chipperfield @ dahlem by d.teil, on Flickr


im schwarzen grund - david chipperfield by d.teil, on Flickr


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

House in Leiria, Portugal, by Aires Mateus
see more photos on Archdaily


----------

